# April York Meet Getting Closer



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

There are only 28 days before Kate Smith sings and the halls at the York Meet are again open to us. Pretty exciting stuff.

And to make this Meet even more special,* Lee Willis will be the featured speaker at our MTF Dinner on Thursday evening at Alexander's Restaurant*. Talk about a fun filled week, it does not get much better than this.

So if you have been on the fence about going to this Meet, you have every good reason now to attend. If you are attending, how about posting your intentions here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

I am going. I have my room booked. This will be my first since I joined the TCA last year and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Me to!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Joe, you will have a great time. You should join us for dinner on Thursday evening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm in for sure. Looking forward to the MTF dinner and Lee's presentation. Also hoping for a good turnout in the food court of the Orange Hall on Friday at Noon for an MTF group photo. Mostly looking forward to seeing forum friends again and meeting new ones in person.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing you and Jennifer, Emile.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be there Thursday and Friday with my MTF Sweatshirt on Thursday. Also I will meet LEE at the dinner on Thursday evening.

BRIAN maybe you should start selling shirts again?:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be hanging around the Henning's booth, and making the rounds of the halls. I'm there from Thursday morning until Saturday, when they doors close, I'll be heading home.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

We will be there!!! Arriving on Tuesday, bandit shows on Wednesday. 

We are looking for something to do Wednesday after we hit the bandit show, does anyone have any ideas? Last year we went to the Pennsy Museum, the year before the B&O museum, and this year we are looking for something along those lines. 

Thanks for the heads up on the photo shoot on Friday, I hadn't seen that post.


Jim and Nancy


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Goodness gracious! You guys are killin' me. I hate to miss York again. Our present project ends on 5/1. I just can't get away this time. Perhaps next fall as I'm looking forward to meeting many of you in person.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> If you are attending, how about posting your intentions here.


My intentions? Well, I would love to, Brian, but am on the opposite side of the country and will be up in Camas, Washington, visiting my son and his family. 

I've wondered that instead of the seeming majority of model railroaders living in Pennsylvania and New York, that instead, they lived in say, Utah and Arizona. What would that be like? We could have the largest biannual model railroaders' train show in Salt Lake City, and I wonder how many enthusiasts from east of the Rocky Mountains would or could attend? Hmmm . . . 

Of course, that's just silly, since the country was settled from east to west, and that's where the population and railroads were first established, then expanded westward. But it's interesting to think about things like that if they were different.

So, here we ago again with the countdown to York and all the upcoming posts pertaining to it, and those of us farther away not being able to attend again. 

Oh well, such is life. Don't you just love whiners? 

Anyway, have fun, you easterners.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> My intentions? Well, I would love to, Brian, but am on the opposite side of the country and will be up in Camas, Washington, visiting my son and his family.
> 
> I've wondered that instead of the seeming majority of model railroaders living in Pennsylvania and New York, that instead, they lived in say, Utah and Arizona. What would that be like? We could have the largest biannual model railroaders' train show in Salt Lake City, and I wonder how many enthusiasts from east of the Rocky Mountains would or could attend? Hmmm . . .
> 
> ...


If they had a show in Salt Lake, we would go. Being in the midwest, near Chicag,o where all the railroads met, we too don't understand why the easterner have the best shows and dealers??

A centrally located show would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I hope to meet up on Friday. Not sure about Thursday evening as I will be with friends who don't frequent the forums. Might be able to talk them into Thursday evening dinner at Alexanders anyway and if the meeting room is booked we could at least stick our heads in the door and say hello.

Pete


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't wait....see you all at the dinner!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

_Awwwww, York, Pa.! Don't you dare be sour! Clap for the coming York Meet and feel the model train powerrrrr!! It's York Meet time, yes it is!!_

It's that right of spring, when the bats and gloves start poppin', the crocus' crocus and we all head to the April York Meet and enter the _"Vortex of Train Fantasy"!_ The place to see oodles of trains, reconnect with distant and local friends, break bread and revel in the greatest model train gathering known to humankind.

Yes, I am excited! It's that much fun!



rboatertoo said:


> If they had a show in Salt Lake, we would go. Being in the midwest, near Chicag,o where all the railroads met, we too don't understand why the easterner have the best shows and dealers??
> 
> A centrally located show would make a lot of sense.


That is always a possibility. All of the TCA divisions all over the country have their own meets throughout the year. To be as big as the York Meet is, all they have to do is amass the same amount of dedicated _volunteers_ to operate the show to attract vendors, table holders and attendees as the Eastern Division does.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

We will be there--looking forward to it as always!!


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Am chomping at the proverbial bit as the saying goes, PTC, especially since missing last fall due to shoulder surgery. BTW, will shirts or other wearable items with MTF's logo be available for sale there, (or at the dinner)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, you will have a great time. You should join us for dinner on Thursday evening.


I will, thanks for the invite. My wife isn't coming with me so I'll be alone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Another order is going in for shirts/jackets, so let me know.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Count me in for 2 for diner. I also would like an x-Large jacket. need price to send check. Thanks :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Bob, please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Only *24 days* till the Halls open.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

*17 days* left for the big Meet. If you have not made your reservations for the MTF Dinner on Thursday evening at Alexander's Restaurant, it would be a good time to do it now.

I don't know about you, but we are excited about going.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm getting all warmed up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone going to video tape Lee's presentation?
So we can post it here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, Emile has agreed to video Lee's presentation. Lee as also said OK to this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool. 

I hope everyone has a good time.
I hope everyone has some kind of MTF apparel to prance around in in front of the OGR too.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

With seeing the thoughts on the video for those left behind,
suddenly there seems to be a little excitement, 
thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

You bet there is excitement Terry. With just over two weeks left for the greatest train meet of all time, most of us who are going can't wait for it to start.

And with one of the hobby's most creative people (*Lee Willis*) as our Guest Speaker, even more reason to go this time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks to all of you who posted your Thursday evening dinner reservations. Sure looks like a wonderful group to greet Lee.

For the relatively new kids on the block for hosting a York event, we sure are growing nicely and this dinner is indicative of our growth. And why not, a private room instead of something else, good food and good service, and something special like Lee Willis as our Guest Speaker. 

Remember, *15* days left.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank You BRIAN for putting this all together. Gonna be a great night and even more to look forward to, then just the meet. You put a new twist to being at the YORK meet.:appl::appl:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian we are on the way! Just left Key West. Can't wait until York.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

Be safe on the last leg of your trip, Bill. See you soon!!!!


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

I really wish I could attend the Thursday night dinner but I will only be in York for Friday. Where will the video of Lee be posted? I certainly would like to see it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Hudson J1e said:


> I really wish I could attend the Thursday night dinner but I will only be in York for Friday. Where will the video of Lee be posted? I certainly would like to see it.


Hi Phil,

The video will be posted to my YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBigCrabCake

I expect to have it posted by Saturday evening, if not before. I'll notify everyone on the MTF with a thread that provides a link to the video, as soon as it is posted.

Emile


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you very much Emile. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Tomorrow is April 1st and we don't have to wait much longer.

*13* Days left till the Halls open.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I think that is great that your going to video Lee's presentation for those of us who are unable to attend. I look forward to viewing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want to be exact about the time...


*Countdown to York Meet Doors Open!*








​


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Exact is good, John.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

*12* days, that's it.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Badges arrived yesterday. We're ready!!

Great seeing you & Elizabeth yesterday, Brian.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

John & Sue, two of the nicest people in our hobby. Look them up at the York Meet. They sell in the Blue Hall. They will be with Don & Bette who are also a terrific couple.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We should have a thread where people are going to be if they're in the halls at a table.

I'll be at the Henning's booth in the Orange hall, H11, I10. I'll also be roaming the halls looking for that ever elusive "must have" item.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are OK with the concept there is a smartphone app called groupme. It is a great tool. I use it to communicate with my squad at work. You should try it at York.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I'd rather have a list. That way I could plan where I was going to be as I walked around.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

John, sounds like good idea. All I need to do is remember to look at name tags HaHa.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

I like the idea of a list. I will start a thread about this.

Only *10* days left.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Brian,
I just got the word today that there will be no River City 3 Railers making the trip with me this Spring.
I would like to come to the dinner at Alexander’s and see Lee on Thursday night if there is still room. It will only be me. 
Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

Love to have you for dinner, Peter. You are counted in.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Peter, after that drive, you'll need a good dinner.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> If you are OK with the concept there is a smartphone app called groupme. It is a great tool. I use it to communicate with my squad at work. You should try it at York.


We need a app that tells us when another MTF member is near.... Facebook does that


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

rboatertoo said:


> We need a app that tells us when another MTF member is near.... Facebook does that


Big brother is watching!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Your MTF jacket will do a good job of that Jim. No security issues either.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

We Leave next Tuesday morning!!!!!!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, York is all washed up for me. I lost my favorite Aunt to Alzheimers disease on Sunday. So I'll be with family in Virginia Beach, but thinking of you guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry about your loss, Volphin.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry about your loss, my condolences to the family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your Aunt. Your family is in our prayers.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Only* 8* days left.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. She was very special.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Sincerest condolences, Volphin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope you all have a great time at York. Don't forget to gives us the scoop when you return home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Just *6* days left.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Just 4 for some of us. Early bird......

Pete


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Norton said:


> Just 4 for some of us. Early bird......
> 
> Pete


Some Genesee??

Andre.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Andre, We can do that. What is your preference?

Pete


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Norton said:


> Andre, We can do that. What is your preference?
> 
> Pete


Cream Ale!

AG.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

How did I know?  You got it.

Pete


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Norton said:


> How did I know?  You got it.
> 
> Pete


You are a mind reader, Pete!

AG.


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

This will be my FIRST YORK! Looking forward to meeting as many Model Train Forumites as possible.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

JDaddy,

Prepare to be blown away!

I hope our paths cross, I will be at the MTF breakfast and dinner. I should be in a MTF shirt with my handle enbriodered on it. If you see me stop and introduce yourself...that goes for the rest of you too.

I can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Good place to meet many of us is at the MTF Dinner on Thirsty evening.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*We ought to have some MTF bumpers stickers made up.*

Then when you all hit the road I might see you riding down the big roads.

I do get around made Vermont (Brattleboro) and upstate NY (Granville Saint Gobain's plant) last week along with a Hagerstown Md run to rustoleum paints. Edit, (Forgot that I had a Baltimore run on Monday.....busy week> zooooom.)

I go by Johns territory regularly. Just last week one of our trucks delivered to York, just around the corner from the Harley place on RT30. 

Then if you had a big shiny tanker with a farm tractor white day cab fly by you blowing the air horn at the bumper sticker that would then be me scaring the crap out of you.








I have small in the wind eagles on each the side of the hood by the motor emblems and a license plate like this in the back window like this, but the eagle has the American flag blended in on the face ( I can't find what I have) and a sticker saying support our troops (Army/Navy/Marines/Air force) above it.:smilie_daumenpos:








We need a nice bumper sticker! I can hear the OGR :cheeky4:admins now when they see them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't forget about the MTF group photo! 

We will meet in the food court of the *Orange Hall on Friday at Noon* for an MTF group photo.

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point Emile.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget to post the video of Lee's presentation too.:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Don't forget to post the video of Lee's presentation too.:smokin:


Will do. I'll probably have it posted sometime Saturday. I'll post a new thread on this Forum as soon as the video is posted.

Emile


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Will do. I'll probably have it posted sometime Saturday. I'll post a new thread on this Forum as soon as the video is posted.
> 
> Emile


Tanks, much appreciated from those who won't be there.
Seeing his threads here it should be very interesting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Craignor said:


> JDaddy,
> 
> Prepare to be blown away!
> 
> ...


Craig, I'm looking forward to meeting you!! You "O's" fan, you!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Traindiesel said:


> Craig, I'm looking forward to meeting you!! You "O's" fan, you!


Funny:appl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Just *3* more days till the halls open.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

I can wait to meet you guys!
I will be located Orange hall WW-4

see you in couple days!

Andre.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

If there is any of you super photo shop , individuals and can
change the black print on a York, pass. I have one for sale
$5.00 thats a 17.00 discount !!!!!!!!!!!!









AGHGGHAHAGHGH $%^&*()(&^%*$^&%$#@!#$%^(&*(_)IUYGYDRE^*)*U(*Y&^%R^&*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Well Terry, we will think of you. Sorry for your pain. There is always October.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Safe travels, everyone.
Peter


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, Terry.
AG.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

*One* day left. We are on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

My Daughter is bringing 2 of my grandchildren to the meet on Sat, for about a year they were unable to come because of her work and school. She ask me about bringing her Fiance and his son. So I called the registration number and found out that if she remembered to tell them at the registration desk, he would get in as a Significant Other for about the same as a spouse, and there would be some consideration for his son to get in as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

It's about a 4 hour drive for me so I'm leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be on the road early tomorrow, got to get into the Orange Hall and setup.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Its a six - I'll take it easy and make it seven - hour drive from here. I plan to get to my hotel around 2:30, freshen up, rest, and then head to the MTF dinner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, you're coming a long way, I'm glad you're making the trip. I suspect I at least owe you a drink when you show up, that's a lot of traveling! At least you have a nice car to do the trip in.


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

Already here, waiting for dinner tomorrow with Lee


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Ahhhh, another fabulous York Meet! Just checked in and will be heading over to the DCS meeting in a bit. The weather is beautiful!


----------

